# your views on lg kp 320



## Dr.tweaker (Jun 27, 2008)

hi,i recently came across the lg kp320 dynamite.though the looks are a bit boring but this phone packs a powerful punch of great features like a 3megapixel autofocus camera with flash!!!!!!!!!!!,90mb onboard user memory + upto 4 gb micro sd expandable!,a2dp bluetooth,a metal side ring,a clear and vivid 2inch screen,good sounds,fm recording scheduling facilities etc.i am interested in buying this but only gripe is the quality of battery coz i've learnt 4m friends that lg battery is not good,but still i like its features at a price tag of Rs8000/-.is it worth a buy.also as it supports java can i install opera mini web browser in it?if yes then how( i have downloaded it in my computer)?also can any office applications or pdf readers running on java platform be installed in it?please also give the installation procedure as i am new to mobile software installing especially on lg if i buy it


----------



## krates (Jun 27, 2008)

you know the phone is like

jack of all trades but master of none


----------



## utsav (Jun 27, 2008)

Crap phone. Nuthing is gud in it


----------



## saurabhpatel (Jun 27, 2008)

Krates and Utsav
Have you two used it?

Opera Mini can be installed in any Java supporting phone.
As I have been saying everywhere from my personal experience LG's Dynamite range is too good to be discarded like that. I had LG KG300 before I lost it.

Dr. Tweaker: Does it have docment viewer.

As for any other application you won't get many except some file locking apps ebook, reading apps here and there. And other stuffs of JAVA MIDP 2.0

BTW it costs 7.6k


----------



## desiibond (Jun 27, 2008)

Everything looks good on this phone except the talktime, which is at 4hrs. 

You can get this phone but better keep an extra battery with you.

If camera is not primary option, go for Nokia 6233 or SE W810i or Motorola Z6


----------



## sandeepkochhar (Jun 27, 2008)

LG dynamite series always packed punch right from kg200 n kg300..but the thing is poor batter life n crap keypad...if u can live with that go for it..Also forgot to mention crap software..


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 27, 2008)

Don't go for LG.
There are other good phones like Nokia 6233(2 MP), Sony Ericsson W810i(2 MP)/K790i(3.2 MP) etc.

They are much better than LG KP 320.

Lg has a bad battery life and also if you install Opera Mini you won't be able to browse hassle free as low memory(RAM) in the phone. Then the PC Suite of LG is way behind than that of Nokia or Sony Ericsson.

Stay away from LG. Add some more rupees and get a good phone from Nokia or Sony Ericsson.


----------



## utsav (Jun 27, 2008)

Get 6233 .  i saw the review of kp320 on zee bussiness. It was really crap phone. As for cam dont get bowled over by the mega pixel count of a phone cam.even a vga cam is gud if it can give good shots .the 3 mp cam of kp320 is gud 4 nuthing


----------



## Ph4x0r (Jun 27, 2008)

Its a crap phone.Dont get moved by the features.


----------



## Dr.tweaker (Jun 27, 2008)

but i need a good phone with good camera (with flash within the budget of 8000,6233 does not hav flash,and i do not like the small buttons of se k550i as i sms a lot,so any other solutions


----------



## panacea_amc (Jun 27, 2008)

Mobile pdf reader- www.zesium.com
mobile pdf writer- search @ thinkabdul.com


----------



## krates (Jun 27, 2008)

dynamite series has got crapest phone

keypad sucks,camera sucks,battery sucks,music sucks,bluetooth sucks,speed sucks


----------



## saurabhpatel (Jun 27, 2008)

Maybe I got a rare good piece of LG KG300 Its cam was good in daylight, music was decent I really did not mind a flat keypad had a brilliant screen and I was used to charging it daily. That was good value for money...

Since I have not read any review of this phone, really can not comment but I do get a feeling that most people dont give a chance to an LG. even Viewty caught on later after gud reviews.

But still 3MP and TV out seem to be gud value for money.


Plz Don't call me a fanboy. here is my observation abt it


----------



## krates (Jun 27, 2008)

^^^ wh0 is going to be a fanboy of lg 

in daylight a vga cams also performs well

btw you were buyinh ROCKR what happened ?


----------



## saurabhpatel (Jun 27, 2008)

I AM buying motorokr on 5th July or thats what I have been assured by my sister.
I had this LG KP320 on my mind and will still buy it if I can somehow know whether  it can open pdf's  or not.  thats why  I asked Dr.  Tweaker . Do you know any of the reviews of this phone. I have searched on tech2, techtree, mouthshut and thinkdigit.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jun 27, 2008)

Better in for k790i by spending 2k more.. It'll be worth it... Even thr are lot more java apps compatible..


----------



## Dr.tweaker (Jun 27, 2008)

i have the shoestring budget of 8000,cant increase any more,and requirements are a good cameraphone with flash(not photolight as in se k550i).so it seems the only choice left is n72

pls suggest a set as i will be buying tomorrow evening


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 27, 2008)

Get SE W810i. Donno the exact price, but i think it should come at 8K~

OR Sony Ericsson K550i. 

N72 camera is not that good compared to SE W810i or SE K550i.


----------



## Dr.tweaker (Jun 27, 2008)

what is the maximum amount of memory cards supported on se k550i and nokia n72,what will be the approximate prices


----------



## saqib_khan (Jun 28, 2008)

N72 will cost u arnd 7.5 k.

Don't go with that lg kp 320, it's just too dull , i mean the looks r too bad. Read a review on net if possible.


----------



## Dr.tweaker (Jun 28, 2008)

so finally what,n72 or sony k550i.by the way some k550i reviews mention photo light,what is it


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jun 28, 2008)

Dr.tweaker said:


> i have the shoestring budget of 8000,cant increase any more,and requirements are a good cameraphone with flash(not photolight as in se k550i).so it seems the only choice left is n72
> 
> pls suggest a set as i will be buying tomorrow evening



K550i has flash, it is da cheapest available cybershot phone.. Though cam is only 2mp.. But its better than n72 anytime..


----------



## utsav (Jun 28, 2008)

Dont go for n72 .the pics r too grainy in night shots. Day time shots r fine and speed of the phone is also gud. Music is average and looks lot better than kp320. I hav lotsa experience of n72 coz my friend bought it 16 months back for 15k. But flash wont do any gud at night shots. Better settle off with any sony ericsson phone if flash is the biggest priority

N72 supports 2gb rsmmc


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jun 28, 2008)

K550i is supposed to support 4gb of memory using m2.. And thr is 77mb inbuilt..


----------



## Dr.tweaker (Jun 28, 2008)

only 2 questions left,price of 1gb m2 and price of i gb rs mmc????????? and secondly can i surf the net in my lappy using se k550i,also does the package contains any memory caerd or software disk coz i inquired in bigbazar and they told me that the package does not come with any memory card and it has a photolight not a flash which is continuously on while shooting,is it true?pls answer urgently


----------



## utsav (Jun 28, 2008)

Rsmmc  is 300 to 350 and m2 is 600 afaik


----------



## johnbrown78 (Jul 14, 2010)

Its really good
One more model has came that is lg viewty smile,it is also good.I recently came across one online mobile store prepaymania lg viewty mobile phone, lg viewty review, lg viewty smile, lg gt400 at 74.99
which is really having good stock of it in different colors.Just check it out


----------

